# epson 5040ub query



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

i am at the moment buying a epson 5040ub projector

my question if i put the projector 12 feet away from the wall what size screen image size diagonal will i get in throw ratio thanks


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

markyboy14 said:


> i am at the moment buying a epson 5040ub projector
> 
> my question if i put the projector 12 feet away from the wall what size screen image size diagonal will i get in throw ratio thanks


ProjectorCentral.com has a good calculator. Remember it measures from front of lens to screen.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

That projector has a zoom lens. So image size depends not only on distance, but also the zoom setting being used. Epson has, I think, a zoom/size/throw table for the 5040. Check their web site and see what document downloads are available for the 5040 specifically. The table is likely printed in the back of the Owner's Manual somewhere. My usual setup is with the projector mounted 15 feet from an 82" wide projection screen. With that setup, the zoom lens can make the image a little larger or smaller, but I don't recall by how much.


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

My 5040ub is approximately 11ft from the screen. I am using a 106" screen. Da Wiz is correct in that the zoom lens allows for adjustment. I have room to spare in adjusting the size. Though I have not actually measured, I believe at 11ft I could go up to a 110 or so inch screen. I would think 12ft should give you a 120" area. But, I too suggest using the epson guide or projectorcentral.com distance calculator.


----------



## falcon05 (Mar 29, 2014)

My 5040ub is ceiling mounted 16‘ away from a 120” diag. screen. I have no problem filling the screen and could easily go another 12”. I believe I could also go a couple feet smaller with no problem. My room is 18’x13’x9’.


----------

